# How long does the work permit application period last



## Y.R (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi, 
I have been invited by a Financial Institution in Limassol to work in Cyprus. Although the company have applied for the work permit for me over 6 weeks ago, I still have not got any update on my application progress. The HR is telling me it is going well but no decent information. I would like to know if any of you (Non-EU residents) have any experience with the work permit application. How long did it take you to get your permit? 

BTW:I am a Non-EU resident but have been living/studying/working in the Netherlands for the past 5 years.

Thank you for your inputs


----------



## passerby (Jul 24, 2011)

Y.R said:


> I am a Non-EU resident but have been living/studying/working in the Netherlands for the past 5 years.


Does this mean that you have obtained a "long term resident" status in NL before coming to CY?

In such a case CY authorities should issue your permit within four months as prescribed by the EU law. (see Status of non-EU nationals who are long-term residents , look for "right of residence in a second member state") If they are late, you can use SOLVIT to enforce the law. (see https://ec.europa.eu/imi-public/ )

If not, than there is really no telling how long it might take. (well, depends if you or your employer are using a lawyer with "connections" in the Migration Depatment and how real those "connections" are) The local law prescribes 1 month limit for such things if I remember correctly but it is not really observed.


----------



## Martinx (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi,

I have the same problem. I am non-EU, and be invited to work in Limassol. I have submitted all needed documents and HR still told me to wait, even 8 months already. And I had to renew my documents once. Im just wondering, is there a problem from my company or from the local authorities? Should I use the Solvit or wait for my company's reply??

I am really appreciate your inputs.

@Y.R: Have you got your permit yet??


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2013)

Martinx said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the same problem. I am non-EU, and be invited to work in Limassol. I have submitted all needed documents and HR still told me to wait, even 8 months already. And I had to renew my documents once. Im just wondering, is there a problem from my company or from the local authorities? Should I use the Solvit or wait for my company's reply??
> 
> ...


I dont understand why you have problems. According to the EU traty Switzerland have a special agreement with EU 

"The Directive 2004/38/EC of the European Parliament and of the Council of 29 April 2004 on the right of citizens of the Union and their family members to move and reside freely within the territory of the Member States defines the right of free movement for citizens of the European Economic Area (EEA), which includes the European Union (EU) and the three European Free Trade Association (EFTA) members Iceland, Norway and Liechtenstein. Switzerland, which is a member of EFTA but not of the EEA, is not bound by the Directive but rather has a separate bilateral agreement on the free movement with the EU."

Can be that Cyprus have no such agreement
Anders


----------



## Martinx (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you for your reply.
Sorry, I did not clear my case. I have moved back to Asia where need to have a visa to enter the EU, 'cause Studying Permit in Swiss was expired. Thats why im waiting for the working permit now. My HR told me to wait, there is no mistake in my documents. They are using Agent to handle all permit in the company. But such a long time, 8 months. I have no idea what to do now?? Don't know where or who should i contact to raise my problem?
Thank you for your inputs!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2013)

Martinx said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> Sorry, I did not clear my case. I have moved back to Asia where need to have a visa to enter the EU, 'cause Studying Permit in Swiss was expired. Thats why im waiting for the working permit now. My HR told me to wait, there is no mistake in my documents. They are using Agent to handle all permit in the company. But such a long time, 8 months. I have no idea what to do now?? Don't know where or who should i contact to raise my problem?
> Thank you for your inputs!


It would be easier to answer if you stated your citizenship

Anders


----------



## Martinx (Oct 2, 2013)

Sure, Im Vietnamese. There is no Cyriot Embassy here, so all my documents had to submit to Italia to verify one more time then back to Cyprus to be processed. Please give me some advises...
Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2013)

Martinx said:


> Sure, Im Vietnamese. There is no Cyriot Embassy here, so all my documents had to submit to Italia to verify one more time then back to Cyprus to be processed. Please give me some advises...
> Thank you!


With the current situation on the labor market it is very hard to get work permit for third country citizen to work with things that Cypriots or EU citizens can do

Anders


----------



## Martinx (Oct 2, 2013)

That is the thing which we can not change, i did really expect to come back EU to work. Let wait a bit longer then figure it out...
Thank you guys any way!


----------

